# I finally started



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got started laying track. Not doing everything I should as I'm just trying to get up and running for now. Once I get the track cut in I'll go back and lay roof shingles underneath for now. Can't afford to do more right now so this will have to do. 1st loop is roughly 200+ ft.Second will be about the same. Pictures are here http://s638.photobucket.com/albums/...trackwork/ for those who want a look see.

Dave


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Great start!!! 
You've got some good space there, lot's of potential. I think too many of us sit and plot and plan and never get track 1 on the ground. Good job getting some rails out there.. Now go have some fun and build your empire..


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Always glad to see another new layout forming.

Looks like you have lots of shade too. That's always a plus on hot days.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Looks like your off to a great start, 200 foot is a pretty good loop.
That sure does look like a beautiful shady area to work/play in, and the ground looks
soft as well, makes for easy excavations.

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your start.
Rick Marty


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's Soft only when scraping, when you dig it's half shale and clay. Plus the area I chose has English Ivy roots over 50% of the area.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Five days of part time work and I think I've got the area fairly flat in the right of way. Spent one day digging an area of fill I've been building up for the railroad,and didn't get a layer of soil on.Not really that bad, but in order to get it usuable I had to spend another afternoon siftting the soil to get out the shale. 
At first I was a little miffed for not getting the soil I needed, but as I worked I realized that with a large screen grid I'd be able to sift out useable ballast. So it's off for a larger grid screen. 
That will be later this week as tomorrow I start connectting track to get running. 

I posted a few more pictures yesterday. They're here http://s638.photobucket.com/albums/...trackwork/
Thanks for looking. Any suggestions appreciated 
Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, 200' is pretty big, I'd wait on an expansion till you get it established good.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the setting, very natural looking for a RR to meander through. Going around your screen room adds a lot of interest. I have mine going around our screened in gazebo and past some dense bushes (lilacs) and it is fun to sit and watch the trains.

Keep the progress reports coming! Looks great.

Gary


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

No pics today, but 58' of track joined and jumpered in areas. Hopefully get it connected by Tuesday 

Thanks for the comments and support 

Dave


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright Dave , go for it, looks good..


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

looks to be in a great setting dave! you've got a beautiful yard and plenty of shade, both make running the trains so enjoyabe. keep the pictures coming


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

The day is here and the first loop is finished. Added some new pics and a track diagram with approximate sizes. Thanks for the nterest and support. 
http://s638.photobucket.com/albums/uu101/dltrains/trackwork/ 

Dave


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good, Dave! You'll be running trains soon!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Dave you are off to a good start. The pictures of the track work look great. Nothing like long straight aways and sweeping curves. What are you going to run? Narrow Gauge? Live Steam? Diesel?


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ , It will be Aristo mainly Transition era. But than again I have a full Bachmann circus train so on occassion.... 


Thanks all Dave


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, growing by leaps and bounds... Lookin great!


----------

